# Tractor for the older generation



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

As we all get older we might need something like this, I just would like it to be a Kohler v-twin!:tractorsm 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44139>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

GOTA GO GOTA GO GOTA GO RIGHT NOW:furious: :furious:


----------

